# Linux Guide



## wolfeking

Linux 101​A special thanks to Chromewell for sponsoring. 
Another special thanks to NyxCharon for his aid in creating the guide. 

Linux is a free and open source set of projects that are operating systems for your computer. Having a working knowledge of the command line of Unix or Windows, or for that matter, another Linux, can help in any Linux. Linux is looking at a no nonsense, secure OS that is free. Like Windows or OSX, Linux carries a wide support for programs, and for some is the preferred programming environment for software. 

There are several different versions of Linux. They will be linked at the end of the guide so you may download a version of your own if you want to. 

To start, be sure that your computer meets the minimum requirements to run your Linux Distro. I would suggest a 2 GHz single core or 1.33 GHz Dual core, and 1GB of RAM to run Linux to its full potential. 

The next step works for them all, no matter your current OS. Navigate through your browser to the site of your Linux version of choice. You will then need to download the .iso of your Linux distro and burn it to a CD/DVD (this can be done via mounting the .iso to a virtual drive if running a Vbox install)  or via USB installer. 

Assuming that you want to install via a Dual boot with Windows, the next step will make your installation job way easier. You will (assuming that you are using Windows Vista or 7) need to open the start menu and type “partition’’ in the search box. This will bring up the partition manager. You will need to add some empty space to your drive (10mb is fine) so that Ubuntu will recognize it and allow for the easy dual install wizard to start. This step is not necessary if you feel comfortable with manually partitioning your hard drive. I am not comfortable with it, so I use the wizard. 
All you have to do in Partition manager is right click on your main partition, select shrink, and enter the value you wish in Megabytes (1024MB = 1GB). Then it will show up as Unallocated space. This is necessary to Dual Boot without chance of screwing your windows files. 





Then, you will need to shut down your computer and boot into the BIOS. In the BIOS, you will need to either set your CD/DVD drive as the primary boot device, or boot from your optical drive. (or set you Flash drive as main if you go that route) (below Sandisk is my flash key, IDE1 is the DVD drive, and IDE0 is the hard drive).




If you are running it from a flash drive, you will have to select Install to a hard drive. As is highlighted in the picture below. 
*Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS Install*​Ubuntu is one of the most widely used Linux distros in the world. It has very wide Language support (it tells me in my native tongue, so no Italian → English dictionary needed), and is overall easy to use. I believe that the easiest way to explain Ubuntu to someone that has never used it is “Its the Windows of the Linux world.”  This takes a little explaining. Ubuntu, in all of its freeware wonder, hides everything behind a wizard, and Behind Gnome/Unity. This leaves the people that use it as a near to primary OS, lacking when they need to use Terminal to do anything. Even I fell into this trap.  
To summarize, I would suggest Ubuntu to anyone looking to transition from Windows to Linux, and have a very large support base. To anyone else, Choose a different distro.  




When you boot the Linux (Ubuntu at least) disk, it should start with a black screen that says “isolinux …. “, then proceed to a purple screen with the Ubuntu logo. Then, you will get to a screen that you select the language and to either Live boot (run OS from the disk)




If you go to the Install section, it will say “setting up clock” then proceed to a screen on which you select your Region and Time Zone.




After selecting the correct time zone and country, you will proceed to the screen where you have to select the correct option for the keyboard. The default option (on my disk) is USA, and a few keystrokes show that it is the correct option. 




Forth screen is the Partition manager. If you plan to dual boot, you will have to select your desired partition size. The installer below shows the use of that unpartitioned space. The installer recognizes the unpartitioned space, and will give you the “install them side by side” option where you can use the bottom slider to choose how much space is given to the Ubuntu partition. The default is 1/3 the empty space on the drive.  
 If you want Linux only, choose delete hard drive.




Once you select your partition size, the next step is to put in your user name, computer name, and password. 




The next step is importing documents from other partitions. You can skip this step by clicking forward. This will import any documents that you have on your Windows partition. It will also import your desktop wallpaper.  

After this, you will be given a chance to review your choices, and then begin installation.

Next up I would suggest that you enable DVD decoding. For this you will need Ubuntu Restricted Extras and some command line instructions. 
You will need to download the Restricted Extras. You can direct your browser in Ubuntu to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/ and scroll down to number 3. Press install codec’s, and you will be a third of the way there. 
Next you will need to open the terminal to enter the needed code. Terminal can be found at applications -> accessories -> terminal. Once there you will need to enter 


		Code:
	

 sudo apt-get install libdvdread4

 follow the onscreen instructions and when it finishes, you will need to enter 
	
	




		Code:
	

 sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh

 and follow again the on screen instructions.  It may be necessary to reboot your system. 

You may need to install Ubuntu tweak that can be found at omgubuntu above to get some apps that are not available at the software center of the Ubuntu OS. Either way it offers an easy way to mod your system to your liking should you want to. 
*PClinuxOS 2011*​*I believe that the site that I used to learn the basics of this OS says it best. 





> PCLinuxOS is a great distro for individuals who favor rolling updates, performance, and a dedicated community. If you’re a first-time Linux user or if you favor aesthetics over technological prowess, better choices are available.


I would suggest this OS for any computer that you need to get working that has low specs. Below are the minimums, though they are bendable (less RAM, and have ran a Pentium 3 850 underclocked @ 600 *just to see, and there is very little change in performance.*
PClinuxOS system requirements are similar to the ones for Ubuntu.

PC with 800 MHz or higher processor
256 MB of Ram (The more the better)
Hard drive with 6 GB of free space
SVGA or higher resolution 
monitor
CD-ROM or DVD drive 
Keyboard & Mouse
Compatible sound card and speakers or headphones
Compatible 56 Kbps hardware modem, cable modem, or DSL modem
Ethernet card for Internet/LAN connectivity
The setup of this OS is a little tricky. The only setup method that I have found to work so far is to setup via live boot. Just simply set the CD drive as primary boot, slip in the CD, let it boot and select Live boot.*
Once your computer loads all the information necessary, it will display the KDE desktop screen of PClinuxOS. It should look similar to the picture below.*




From here, you will single click on the install shortcut, and navigate through the wizards. Once install is done, you will need to restart your computer. Upon next boot, it will take you through the user setup (much like a new windows computer).  From there, your work on setup is done. 

PCLOS’s terminal uses BASH commands, so if you wish to use the terminal here, I would suggest that you familiarize yourself with basic BASH commands. 

As far as I can tell, this OS comes with an excess of applications for use, and is pretty efficient at using them. However, I have yet to discover the art of adding new programs to it. It seems to be a very stable operating system for basic task like web browsing, word processing, and other simple task. However, if you need more control of your programs, and easy control, you need a different OS. 
*Mint 11 Gnome*​Mint 11, as far as the install is concerned, is for demonstration sake, a cross between the Ubuntu and PCLOS install processes. The install starts from live boot, and via the install shortcut in the desktop, will proceed to an Ubuntu style install wizard.**Mint 11 and Ubuntu 10 are nearly identical in their basic use and coding. The main difference that I can see is looks. The setup procedure on first boot is the same as Ubuntu, and thus has the same steps. *
Terminal usage in Mint gnome is the same as Ubuntu, thus in the terminal review below, the two will be combined.
Mint does have an advantage over Ubuntu. Mint has a myriad of included software that will limit what you need to install yourself.*

 
Graphics: GIMP, Simple Scan, gThumb, LibreOffice Draw
Internet: Firefox, Pidgin IM, Giver, Sun Java 6, Thunderbird, Transmission, XChat IRC
Multimedia: Banshee, Brasero, GNOME Mplayer, Movie Player, Sound Recorder, VLC Media Player
Office: Dictionary, LibreOffice


Mint does have a entertainment value over Ubuntu. Mint doesn’t need any modification at all from the default to get DVD disk to play back. This, so far is the tipping point that caused me to go to Mint over Ubuntu.*

* More Info *​There are many versions of Linux out there, and I am sure that most of them will have similar options to install. I fully intend to try some other Linux installs in the near future to check this.*


Sites for Popular Linux installations are below.*http://www.ubuntu.com/http://linuxm....archlinux.org/http://www.pclinuxos.com/Other popular Linux distributions can be found via distrowatch at http://distrowatch.com/.*(So far the following is Ubuntu instructions, other OS’s are to follow)
Once you have installed Linux on your system, there are a few things that you will need to do to get your system fully operational. If you have a system with ATI (AMD) or Nvidia graphics, then you will need to download and install the drivers for these cards. This is done via system → administration → hardware drivers. It will search and install the drivers for you (assuming it’s hooked up to the internet). *
An app that is mighty necessary to run Windows applications in Ubuntu is wine. To find it just go to the software center (under applications), and search for wine. Once installed, it is easy to run your app, if it is compatible. Not all windows programs are compatible at this time, but with every wine update, the number of compatible apps grows. *
There are many apps that are free in Ubuntu software center and Ubuntu tweak. Check them out for your necessary applications.*
Rather than take ages to type out a list, you may find many freeware applications to replace your windows applications at the website below.http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Linux_software_equivalent_to_Windows_software*still editing* to be continued in 5 minutes *editing* 
*Window Managers*​Window managers (WMs) are X clients that provide the border around a window. The window manager controls the appearance of an application and how it is managed: the border, title bar, size, and ability to resize a window are handled by window managers. 
They come in three flavors: Stacking, Tiling, and Dynamic

Stacking (floating): All windows are like a piece of paper. You can drag and change the size of each one. They also stack on top of each other, like a bunch of pieces of paper on a desk. Windows and OSX both use stacking

Tiling: The WM tiles each window, so that it gets resized and reposition amount the already placed windows. Depending on the window manager and layout, it can be rather simple such as 4 windows in a box pattern, to rather advanced having each window bind to a certain position with a specific size. Most tiling WM have a heavy reliance on key bindings to help make this setup very easy and efficient to manage.

Name: Gnome 3.0.0 

Screenshot(s)





Window Type: Stacking 

Basic Summary: Fairly heavy in nature, Gnome is the WM of choice for Ubuntu (current as of 10.04.2). Comes equipped with plenty of base packages, and everything you need to keep up with everything you will need. Gnome has many little wizards to make your Linux experience an easy transition from windows. For example the internet is all wizard based and you need literally no experience to use it. 

URL:www.gnome.org


Name: KDE 

Screenshot(s)





Window Type: Stacking 

Basic Summary: Next to Gnome, KDE is the next most popular WM. It is easy to learn, and not complicated. 

Also a bit of useful KDE knowledge 





			
				wiki said:
			
		

> Brazil’s primary school education system operates computers running KDE software, serving nearly 52 million children. Besides this, a thousand more students in Brazil use KDE products in their universities. KDE software is also running on computers in Portuguese and Venezuelan schools, with respectively 700 thousand and one million systems reached. Germany uses KDE software in its embassies around the world, representing around 11,000 systems. Through use of Pardus, a local Linux distribution,[105]*many sections of the Turkish government make use of KDE software, including the*Turkish Armed Forces[106],*Ministry of Foreign Affairs (Turkey)[106],*Ministry of National Defence (Turkey)[107],*Turkish Police[106], and the*SGK*(Social Security Institution of Turkey)[106][108], although these departments often do not exclusively use Pardus as their operating system.


URL: kde.org

Name: XFCE
Screenshot(s):





Window Type: Stacking
Basic Summary: Xfce “aims to be fast and low on system resources, while still being visually appealing and user friendly.” It’s good for older computers since it’s fairly light weight, but it also allows for a lot of tweaking if your into customizing every part of your window manager.

URL: www.xfce.org


Name: Enlightment
Screenshot(s):




Window Type: Stacking
Basic Summary: “The window manager is a lean, fast, modular and very extensible window manager for X11 and Linux.” One of the main things enlightenment tries to sell is its looks. It is supposed to be very easy to customize, and allow for a drastic amount of customization. 
URL: http://www.enlightenment.org/p.php?p=about&l=en

Name: Openbox
Screenshot(s):




Window Type: Stacking
Basic Summary: Openbox is a very, very fast window manager. It is very light on resources, and doesn’t  have a lot if any bloat to it. All(most) configuration is done via config files, so it can be tricky to get looking the way you want. Great for old hardware
URL: http://openbox.org/

Name: Awesome WM
Screenshot(s):




Window Type: Both
Basic Summary: Awesome is a hacker’s dream. It is completely customizable in almost every aspect. It can setup for stacking or tiling, or even both at the same time. It is also light on the resources, which is an added plus.
URL: http://awesome.naquadah.org/

Name: LXDE
Screenshot(s):




Window Type: Stacking
Basic Summary: LXDE focuses on one thing-speed. Obviously, it is a very efficient, very fast window manager. It looks almost similar to windows in a way and the menu setup is similar as well. Overall a top choice if speed is the most important thing to you.
URL: http://lxde.org/

Name: ScrotWM
Screenshot(s)




Window Type: Both
Basic Summary: ScrotWM is a good first choice for someone wanting to use a stacking/dynamic window manager for the first time. The way it is setup most functions can be done with key bindings so you spend less time on the mouse and more time doing what you want to do. It auto stacks windows as you open them, and you can then pop them out from the stack with a keybind. Very efficient window manager if you multi task a lot.
URL: http://awesome.naquadah.org/

*Basic Terminal Commands and Uses*​
sudo – grants root privileges without being logged into the root account. Example: sudo apt-get update would check for updates to all the packages you have installed. 
ls – list all files in the current directory
mount /pathToPartition /PathToMountTo – mount lets you mount partitions without the need for some graphical interface. You simply mount it to wherever you specify. Example: sudo mount /dev/sda8 /media/storage would mount the partition to the folder storage in your media folder.
cd (change directory) – does exactly what you think it says. It takes you to the specified folder. Example: cd /media would change you over to the /media directory.
pwd – shows the current working directory.
cp – copys files. Example: sudo cp file1 /home/john/file1
rm – removes files. Example: sudo rm file1  assuming file1 is in the current working directory.
rmdir – removes directories. Example sudo rm /media/storage
mkdir – makes directories. Example sudo mkdir /media/storage
apt-get <flag> - if you use this package manager, you can specify install, update, remove, dist-upgrade, upgrade etc as the flag. Example: sudo apt-get install gedit

For more information on these and other commands, including their syntax and possible flags/usage see http://www.linfo.org/ It’s a great site for information on the various commands.


----------



## Troncoso

Hmmm. You just saving the Thread Title then?


----------



## wolfeking

im still editing it so it will fit the 19 KB file upload.


----------



## wolfeking

now open to criticism, and the like.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

A bit of a nitpick, but I like "free open source" better than freeware - freeware is more commonly used to refer to free (as in beer) but proprietary software. Also, for the command line comment - this is highly dependent on the distro, for some like Ubuntu it's a bit misleading to say that it's best used if one has a knowledge of the command line, even though such knowledge might be useful. Then there's also the fact that Windows & *nix command lines have so little in common, being experienced in one isn't very helpful in the other - perhaps change it to something along the lines of "having (some) experience with command line (might/would) be helpful (when using certain distros)".

I shall criticise more once the edits are complete


----------



## wolfeking

free beer, interesting concept. I see where you are coming from. 

I will change that.  I might also work on the wording and grammar throughout. 

And except for the changes suggested here, all edits are done.


----------



## NyxCharon

What happened to the manual partitioning thing I sent you? Other then that, good to see this finally up.


----------



## wolfeking

It is good. I got the word last night from chromewell that it was good to go.  I got it up as fast as I could after that. 


I seriously dont have the manual partitioning thing. The last thing I have from you, is your copy with additions as posted before editing. 

If you still have it in your sent folder, can you please resend it, and I will have it up in no time flat.


----------



## NyxCharon

wolfeking said:


> It is good. I got the word last night from chromewell that it was good to go.  I got it up as fast as I could after that.
> 
> 
> I seriously dont have the manual partitioning thing. The last thing I have from you, is your copy with additions as posted before editing.
> 
> If you still have it in your sent folder, can you please resend it, and I will have it up in no time flat.



Okay. I'll look around for it, and If I can't find it I'll just redo it tomorrow.


----------



## wolfeking

ok. I will await it. 

altogether, this guide will be very nice. I look forward to editing it as new versions come out, so this doesnt become an outdated guide.


----------



## onipar

This is a great guide, thanks for doing this!    A couple questions (and if this thread is not meant for asking questions, please let me know and I'll delete the message, or a mod can move it).

I recently installed Ubuntu 11.10  Is the Windows manager in 11.10 "Unity," or is it "Gnome?"  I ask because Unity isn't mentioned in the guide.  Also, something else unclear in the guide (at least for a newb like me) is whether or not the WM's are downloadable for any linux distro you happen to be using, or if they are specific to certain distros?  

Also, you mentioned, "Mint does have a entertainment value over Ubuntu. Mint doesn’t need any modification at all from the default to get DVD disk to play back. This, so far is the tipping point that caused me to go to Mint over Ubuntu.*"

Being that I already have Ubuntu installed, is it easier at this point to just search and install the "Ubuntu Restricted Extras," (since you said the only tipping point was the ease of having dvd ready to go), or uninstall Ubuntu and go with Mint?

Thanks again for this guide, very cool!


----------



## wolfeking

Unity isn't included because it is a proprietary WM. It is Ubuntu property. 

As far as the extras, it will be easier to install the extras than to go through and install Mint.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

Unity is open source, and it's technically not a window manager but a shell for Gnome 3. AFAIK Ubuntu/unity use mutter as the WM (the default Gnome 3 window manager), though IIRC Ubuntu devs weren't very happy with it.

I noticed on the guide you have desktop environments listed under window managers. That's rather misleading because while some of them are really window managers that double as a lightweight DE (like enlightenment, awesome and openbox), the window manager is only one component of more full-featured DEs like Gnome, KDE or even LXDE. The window manager isn't really tied to the desktop environment; IMO it would be better to have a section for desktop environments and window managers separately, or perhaps only have a section for DEs where you would mention the default WM (or that it is a WM that can also be used as a DE if that's the case). The latter option might be less confusing for new(ish) people (the kind this guide is meant for), so that would probably be a better route.


----------



## wolfeking

on the WM/DE, NyxCharon was the writer. 

I will be willing to make changes, as soon as I do some research on it to be sure myself.


----------



## NyxCharon

hackapelite said:


> I noticed on the guide you have desktop environments listed under window managers. That's rather misleading because while some of them are really window managers that double as a lightweight DE (like enlightenment, awesome and openbox), the window manager is only one component of more full-featured DEs like Gnome, KDE or even LXDE. .



I'm well aware of this fact. I didn't want to go into that much detail about it. This guide is made for the complete novice for the most part, so i felt like it was too much to give the reader at once. I feel like it's a nice balance of info and understandability at the moment.


----------



## TrainTrackHack

> I'm well aware of this fact. I didn't want to go into that much detail about it. This guide is made for the complete novice for the most part, so i felt like it was too much to give the reader at once. I feel like it's a nice balance of info and understandability at the moment.


I still kind of disagree - while the guide is fine as a guide to Window Managers, the inclusion of entire DEs could be very confusing since, like the guide says, "The window manager controls the appearance of an application and how it is managed: the border, title bar, size, and ability to resize a window are handled by window managers", while software packages like Gnome and KDE do so much more than that. If I were a novice, I would probably be very confused by the guide. I feel that it would be more understandable if the software packages were presented as a short guide to DEs rather than focusing on the window manager aspect.


----------



## onipar

Well, speaking as a novice--and the target demographic for this guide--I can definitely say that I was a *little* confused when I reached the WM section (as evidenced by my question in my other post).

It seems straight forward enough, but just the little things I asked about earlier (like if these WMs are available no matter what distro you're using, and where Unity fit in) were unclear.  In other words, how the WMs fit in to a normal Linux distro download, if they come with it, have to be set up, etc.

I'm not sure if bringing DEs into the mix will help or hurt, to be honest.  As a Linux/Ubuntu newb, I don't know how much tinkering beyond getting everything up and running, I'll be doing.

At the moment, the most pressing issues for me is getting the drivers so my USB3 works, and checking out that "Ubuntu Restricted Extras" thing.

Anyway, hope that helps.  :good:


----------



## wolfeking

As for the distro, I am sure with enough practice any WM can be used on any distro. Mu ventures on Gnpme 3 in ubuntu says it is difficult (i never got it to install).


----------



## NyxCharon

onipar said:


> It seems straight forward enough, but just the little things I asked about earlier (like if these WMs are available no matter what distro you're using, and where Unity fit in) were unclear.  In other words, how the WMs fit in to a normal Linux distro download, if they come with it, have to be set up, etc.



Okay, i guess i'll rework it a little bit, with examples of how to install them on each distro.

And yes, as long as the package for it exists, any of them can be installed on any distro.


----------



## onipar

NyxCharon said:


> Okay, i guess i'll rework it a little bit, with examples of how to install them on each distro.
> 
> And yes, as long as the package for it exists, any of them can be installed on any distro.



You don't necessarily have to write out instructions for installation of each one; maybe just a mention that it's possible and where to find them?  Newb though I am, I could probably figure out the installation portion easy enough.

Thank you for offering though!


----------



## turbodiesel

great guide wolfeking explains everything you need to know about linux 



keep up the good work :good:


----------



## onipar

ryan.white said:


> great guide wolfeking explains everything you need to know about linux
> 
> 
> 
> keep up the good work :good:



Absolutely!  This guide cleared up a number of problems I was having.


----------



## wolfeking

I'm glad the guide has helped. I am however planning on cleaning it up and making it a little more presentable in the coming weeks though.


----------



## onipar

wolfeking said:


> I'm glad the guide has helped. I am however planning on cleaning it up and making it a little more presentable in the coming weeks though.



Sweet, I look forward to it!

The Linux version I installed was on my parents computer for Christmas, so I haven't had time to fiddle with it.  i anticipate a lot of questions once December 25th hits.


----------



## wolfeking

Ill try my best to answer them. I am also going to update with a redhat and mandrake section when I get home next week. Got a neat book on them, so should answer a lot of questions and aide in the guide.


----------



## onipar

wolfeking said:


> Ill try my best to answer them. I am also going to update with a redhat and mandrake section when I get home next week. Got a neat book on them, so should answer a lot of questions and aide in the guide.



Ouch.  I had to Google redhat and mandrake to figure out what it was.  *Tony shakes his head and sighs.*  I'm doomed.


----------



## wolfeking

According to the book, they are very popular distros, but I think it is out of date, as it also starts with a section on how to use DOS to make a boot floppy, and talks about how a Pentium MMX and 32MB of ram would run any linux. 

However, If i see what they are doing, I can find the modern way to do it.


----------



## NyxCharon

Red Hat is one of the oldest distros. It was the first to have active support available for it's distro, when linux was just starting, and is now probably the most popular enterprise linux distro.


----------



## DMGrier

NyxCharon said:


> Red Hat is one of the oldest distros. It was the first to have active support available for it's distro, when linux was just starting, and is now probably the most popular enterprise linux distro.



This is true, I just wish they wouldn't play mad scientist with Fedora sometimes and make it a better OS for the people. They put a lot of test programs into it which has lead Fedora down some destructive paths.


----------



## wolfeking

hitesh70 said:


> linux is for advance computer user not easy to learn



plain BS. If your willing to learn, you can have the fundamentals in less than 10 hours. 

The same can be said of Windows. I find it difficult to use. Especially having to scower the interwebs to find drivers that in all fairness should be at dell.com/support.


----------



## TekMaster

wolfeking, you have accomplished a great step in making this tutorial free to all who wishes to explorer. I must say, you have done a great job in giving a few different distros accompanied and giving a great overall basic beginner know-how to getting started. I can honestly say it's been years since ive had to use GRUB and duel boot because I have decided a long time ago to go ahead with the linux main system (not saying I don't use a VM from time to time) But I must say you have done a superb job giving basic understanding in at least providing a stable install and getting the ball rolling. I love how you went thorough each window manager and explained them to the fullest plus gave links for further study. To be honest if everyone here knew what a superb system linux provides, there would be no questions, THANK YOU


----------



## turbodiesel

i am going to use Ubuntu for a while on my laptop but i need a distro that has drivers for my d530

cant find anywhere


----------



## wolfeking

the D530 should be near to a D630, and Ubuntu had all the drivers but Nvidia strait out of the box. As did crunchbang and Fedora.


----------



## wolfeking

I did not cover red hat here. This guide is more oriented at installation and setup as well as a compairison. The guide is under revision and a new one will be up soon, within the next two months. 

To study for your exam, I would suggest that you consult either a online RHCE study guide, or your class text.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Maybe you should mention how to change resolution using terminal. It may be useful if you are on a device such as a Raspberry Pi and you are not given the option of changing the Resolution. 

For a Raspberry Pi, its something like:
_I typed this earlier for my own reference..._


> Type in:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /opt/vc/bin/tvservice -s
> 
> to view your current resoloution
> Type in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /opt/vc/bin/tvservice -m CEA
> 
> or
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> /opt/vc/bin/tvservice -m DMT
> 
> to get a list up of resolutions available. Pick the one you want and memorise the Mode Number, so for 1440x769 60hz, I am picking Mode 47..
> Now type in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo nano /boot/config.txt
> 
> and press enter. A block of text appears. Find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> #hdmi_mode=1
> 
> and use the arrow keys to navigate to it. Change the number to what you chose earlier, and delete the # so now I have:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> hdmi_mode=47
> 
> Great. Now press CTRL and X. Press Y and then Enter.
> Type in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> sudo reboot
> 
> to see your change.
> If you are struggling to see the display. Remove your SD Card, put it into a Windows PC, Open "config.txt" and alter it there, then save, and put back into the Raspberry Pi.
> Fiddle with this until you find the correct resolution. I checked my PC Source on my TV, and it said Optimal Resolution "1440x768", so I used this in the HDMI.


----------



## AntimatterAsh

turbodiesel said:


> i am going to use Ubuntu for a while on my laptop but i need a distro that has drivers for my d530
> 
> cant find anywhere



Try Fed


----------



## wolfeking

The Guide is under revision.  If you have any more suggestions, feel free to post them. 

Though, in most distros it is not necessary to use CLI to change resolution. Any windows manager has an option for it, and rpie should be strong enough to run a minimal, like openbox (with openbox, file manager, Chrome with 10 tabs, abi word, and terminal open, I am only using 600MB of RAM, and 2% cpu. Should be able to trim that down near to 100MB should I close out everything but 1 tab and terminal.)


----------



## AntimatterAsh

wolfeking said:


> The Guide is under revision.  If you have any more suggestions, feel free to post them.
> 
> Though, in most distros it is not necessary to use CLI to change resolution. Any windows manager has an option for it, and rpie should be strong enough to run a minimal, like openbox (with openbox, file manager, Chrome with 10 tabs, abi word, and terminal open, I am only using 600MB of RAM, and 2% cpu. Should be able to trim that down near to 100MB should I close out everything but 1 tab and terminal.)



You mean on a Raspberry Pi? RPies only have 512mb RAM ...If you want some help covering Debian/Raspbian...and basics...I will give you a hand


----------



## wolfeking

Help is not needed. 

But with 512MB you should be able to run openbox just fine as long as you limit what you open with it.


----------



## spirit

I believe my Raspberry-Pi only has 256MB RAM, but anyway, I look forward to rading the revised version.


----------



## Punk

I might actually install Linux sometime soon since you made that guide.


----------



## wolfeking

Wait about a week or so. I'm working on revisions that will make it a lot more useful.


----------



## Punk

wolfeking said:


> Wait about a week or so. I'm working on revisions that will make it a lot more useful.



Alright!


----------



## AntimatterAsh

There may be a couple of things you want to add in Wolfe...


First of all, it would be useful to show how to use RDC through linux...using XRDP...see here...

Also, I would like to see some info on the specialised distros. As far as linux is concerned...I think that ArtistX is the best thing to start with, just because purely the amount of software you start off with


----------

